# And what does your work space look like?  THE BIKE SHOP...YOURS!



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 19, 2011)

With so many bike collectors and buyers of all things bicycle on this site...i'm wondering what your work space looks like....Is it a work of art?....a shop with cool style,  a vintage man cave with all the retro oozzing from the shop walls,  Technical sci fi gadgets everywhere,  Hippie heavenly layout, 1980s vintage gear galore, more chaos than your local occupy movement....but you know where the pedal wrench is under all the heap....come on ladies & gents, lets see it....add a pic or 5, so we can see your gem of shop that is all yours....how your personality developed it inch by inch.  


Below you will see the shop where i work at on my free time...it was a mess one day and got tired of mulling around looking for stuff so i decided to organize...its a work in progress, but here is the before and after pics nonetheless....please share...im always wanting to see how much inspiration i can get from others ideas...and for all who want to get a little organized as well....or have yet to set up their dream shop....please share


----------



## partsguy (Dec 19, 2011)

SJ_BIKER said:


> With so many bike buys on this site...im wondering what your space looks like?  A work of art of a shop with cool style,  a vintage man cave with all the retro ozzing from the walls,  Technical sci fi gadgets everywhere,  Hippie heavenly layout, 1980s vintage gear galore, more chaos than your local occupy movement....but you know where the pedal wrench is under all the heap....come on fellows lets see it....add a pic so we can see your gem of shop that is all yours....how your personality developed it inch by inch.




Art? Personality? MY Shop? LMAO! My projects are the only art work...no girls to speak of, jukebox, etc. My half of the garage is just a few old bikes, some organized tools and parts for my cars, and then...abutsed radio I need to fix or throw away.

Now, my shop in the basement, I am a bit ashamed of...it's not up to my cleanliness standards. :eek:


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 19, 2011)

classicfan1 said:


> Art? Personality? MY Shop? LMAO! My projects are the only art work...no girls to speak of, jukebox, etc. My half of the garage is just a few old bikes, some organized tools and parts for my cars, and then...abutsed radio I need to fix or throw away.
> 
> Now, my shop in the basement, I am a bit ashamed of...it's not up to my cleanliness standards. :eek:




yeah i hear that.  My work space is cluttered at the moment with bare bone frames on the side, old stiff diamond chains on the tool rack, vw door panels laying around begging to be put back in the car, a 55 vw bug door with seized hinges in the corner, my bike stand is covered with hand rags, pay bay boxes ready to ship the parts, fire truck toys displayed in a cabinet, couple of pedal cars collecting more dust than the local cement factory, a blue desk i got free at the side of the road has knick nacks all over with no rhyme or reason, two schwinns built up with mix matched parts on the main floor.....and the list goes on...id like to fix it up a bit as i dont like the messiness.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 20, 2011)

*Shop*

When I look at my shop, the word "disaster" comes to mind.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 20, 2011)

Gordon said:


> When I look at my shop, the word "disaster" comes to mind.




Gee, that looks almost tidy next to mine........bri


----------



## Wayne Adam (Dec 20, 2011)

*My bicycle workspace*

Here are some pictures of my workspace. I have two basements under my house. I built the house new 23 years ago, and I made a huge two part basement
for my art and sign studio. Now, it is almost exclusively my bicycle work area. When I was young, I had so much stuff, but as time went by I realized that all that stuff was really stressing me out whenever I had to do a project. So, I sold things, threw out things, and made myself an area where I could peacefully do my projects. I built storage closets, painted the walls & trim, and organized almost everything. Now, I can repair or restore a bike and actually be so relaxed in this environment. The first five pictures are the shop, the last three are the second half of the basement that I still have to deal with.  Thanks for looking...................Wayne


----------



## Boris (Dec 20, 2011)

Wayne-
I'm afraid that you are going to have to do one of two things. Either fill that basement up to the rafters with bikes, or turn in your bike collectors card! Like you, my sign painting area in the basement at my old house lost out to the bikes.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 21, 2011)

*its cluttered its cozy its just right*

All I need to do is organize it a little better.  Post some wall art and Sell off some dead weight to open up some more space.


----------



## JOEL (Dec 21, 2011)

Semi organized clutter is the best I can manage. So much stuff passes through here that it is hard to keep track. I have three workstands and tools in a small area and the rest is filled with bikes.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 22, 2011)

*I really like the layout...*



JOEL said:


> Semi organized clutter is the best I can manage. So much stuff passes through here that it is hard to keep track. I have three workstands and tools in a small area and the rest is filled with bikes.




Less is more they say right.  I really like this layout with the brick walls....Its so nostalgic along with the signs, the bikes stand out like Brilliant Gems.  Good job on your use of the small space.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Dec 22, 2011)

*Hey JOEL*

Hi Joel,
    I see some really nice bikes there, great collection !............Wayne
PS... Would happen to have the top half & front of a Delta Rocket Ray in your collection of parts?
I'll send you a PM............Thanks


----------



## spook1s (Dec 23, 2011)

Joel,  I like the look of the natural unpainted bricks too.  I also like the use of the display cases! I've been looking for quite awhile for some but every time they come up they are either way too expensive or not really my style.


----------



## chitown (Dec 23, 2011)

JOEL said:


> I have three workstands and tools in a small area and the rest is filled with bikes.




Thanks for sharing that Joel. Nice set up. As long as you know where every wrench is... seems fine to me. I also like what the brick/signs do for the ambiance.

btw is that a vintage incandescent light bulb you got there? I read about those things in a history book once.

Chris


----------



## 1959firearrow (Dec 23, 2011)

This is where I work, My dad  has the whole bottom of the barn I cleared up half of top(the other half is full of huge wood planks). Its dark dusty and drafty but it sure beats leaving my bikes outside or working in snow.


----------



## JOEL (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks.

The space is the basement of a 1920s craftsman style house. The picture shows the front 1/4 where the cool toys stay. I've started collecting signs just in the past couple years. They really liven up the place. I looked for display cases for YEARS! Then one day I walked in the thrift store and found the big oak one for 15 bucks. The small one came from the Portland meet. Since then I have come across some good deals on them but have no more space...

I really need to rewire the place, but I kinda like the incandescent bulb here and there. Reminds me of my grandfather's basement.


----------



## StevieZ (Dec 23, 2011)

I am getting a little crowded with bikes. But I finally got all my new parts set up and now I know what I have.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 23, 2011)

1959firearrow said:


> This is where I work, My dad  has the whole bottom of the barn I cleared up half of top(the other half is full of huge wood planks). Its dark dusty and drafty but it sure beats leaving my bikes outside or working in snow.




hEY YOU GET A GEM RIGHT THERE...OLD SIGNS ON THE WALLS AND SOME BETTER LIGHTING AND YOU'LL BE IN HEAVEN...LOVE THE WOOD WALLS TOO


----------



## 1959firearrow (Dec 23, 2011)

I would love to do better lighting but, Only source of electricity is the house(150+years old) so I have to run an extension cord from the house to the barn(My dad does it to run power tools so I figured it was ok for a few lights)As for the signs on the wall Idea I would love to but me being me I would hate to put holes in the wood(my dad would get mad about that). Only way up is a ladder and the big sliding door. I love it, with the board tracker I'm building now kinda feel like Dr. Frankenstein lol.


----------



## JOEL (Dec 24, 2011)

Firearrow: You need one of those pulley setups for lifting hay into the loft. With walls like that I would go for BIG signs and lean them against the wall.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 24, 2011)

*Ok here is a better picture of the shop i work in...*

Its a mess I know.  I am gonna dedicate more time organizing it and selling off a few more items that have been stored away for years.  And ill be looking for some nifty wall ads vintage style.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 31, 2011)

*The wright brothers had a simple looking shop*

I was looking at google images the othe day and saw a photograph of the Wright Brothers bicycle shop.  it was so simple and the lighting was pretty bright.   Ill see if i can get a pic posted on here soon.


----------



## JOEL (Jan 3, 2012)

Like the suits and aprons. The workstand looks like something off a cobbler's bench. Is that a pinup calendar on the wall?


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 3, 2012)

Really try to imagine working with your hands all day, standing on a cement floor..... while wearing a suit! And vest, and a starched white button down, and leather soled dress shoes. :eek:
 WOW!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 3, 2012)

Those must have been the days.  I bet they spoke as elegant as they dressed and must have been well respected members of their community too.  Did they have pin up ladies in those times....I can't make out the year on the calendar...too blurry.  I wonder who was the genious that took this photograph...its so classy.  Aprons had to be number one on their list.  Messy as bikes can be. I love this pic


----------



## jpromo (Jan 3, 2012)

Dad gave me a solid 1/4 of the pole barn to work in. Some stuff hanging, some shelving for parts, other complete bikes scattered among the cars.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 3, 2012)

jpromo said:


> Dad gave me a solid 1/4 of the pole barn to work in. Some stuff hanging, some shelving for parts, other complete bikes scattered among the cars.




Man thats a good size shop there...the space is just simply amazing.  Some guys have all the luck. LOL.. A bicycle person could get lost in his/her projects for days with all that room.  Heavenly..by the way what is the story on the wheel with the green material on the floor?  I've never seen that....soaking/cleaning technique?  Do share if you can share insider tips.....thanks for sharing.


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Jan 3, 2012)

*It might be small but its full.*

My space is a 10x20 single car garage but I make it work.


----------



## jpromo (Jan 3, 2012)

Ha, yeah, I find myself out there for 8 hours at a time during the summer (the perks of being a full-time college student). Usually I try to keep only one bike in its upside-down state at a time but things happen and projects get stuck in a stalemate sometimes.. Park stand is on its way though!

And yes! the mysterious green vat is my rim soaker. It's a 24" water heater drain pan filled with clear oxalic acid. When I first got it, the rust that came off in the acid ate its way through the bottom of the pan so I awkwardly lined it with a green foam padding of some sort and its held thusfar.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 3, 2012)

SJ BIKER, looks like some of those cars might be getting in the way.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 3, 2012)

cruiserbikekid said:


> My space is a 10x20 single car garage but I make it work.




I see you have a few nice schwinns in the collection...schweet! ..lol ...by the way what did you use to hang your bikes.  Just curious that is a small space for all the good stuff.  Looks sturdy.  I like the First picture you posted looks mystical like...heaven like. Nice set up


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 3, 2012)

rustyspoke66 said:


> SJ BIKER, looks like some of those cars might be getting in the way.



I hear that...id say about 11-12 bikes would fit side by side in the space of one car.  Looks like 4-5 cars in that barn....man 5x12=60 just on the floor...then over head space...holey guacamole rolley polley...a potential museum and a shop. Like i said some guys have all the luck.


----------



## jpromo (Jan 3, 2012)

SJ_BIKER said:


> I hear that...id say about 11-12 bikes would fit side by side in the space of one car.  Looks like 4-5 cars in that barn....man 5x12=60 just on the floor...then over head space...holey guacamole rolley polley...a potential museum and a shop. Like i said some guys have all the luck.




There are 4 more cars behind the tarp and walled off area  I'm trying to control myself but this is only 8 months time in the hobby so I fear the worst...


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Jan 3, 2012)

SJ_BIKER said:


> I see you have a few nice schwinns in the collection...schweet! ..lol ...by the way what did you use to hang your bikes.  Just curious that is a small space for all the good stuff.  Looks sturdy.  I like the First picture you posted looks mystical like...heaven like. Nice set up




Thanks Bro. I put up a 2x8 across the studs and used bike hooks. By turning the handle bars I can get them 8" apart. Pretty tight but I can still get them out.
The other side Ive staggered them and removed the pedals too and have them even closer, but its a bitch to get them out, they are more long term storage. I also have a bunch of bikes at my friends space. Right now rolling about 55 deep.
 I have just enough room in my garage to work off my park stand.( one project at a time is the key) I also have a park truing stand, fender roller, dip tank  frame and fork alignment tools and work bench, I want a sand blast tank but have no more room inside. Like I said its small but its full. Im loving the hobby.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 3, 2012)

cruiserbikekid said:


> Thanks Bro. I put up a 2x8 across the studs and used bike hooks. By turning the handle bars I can get them 8" apart. Pretty tight but I can still get them out.
> The other side Ive staggered them and removed the pedals too and have them even closer, but its a bitch to get them out, they are more long term storage. I also have a bunch of bikes at my friends space. Right now rolling about 55 deep.
> I have just enough room in my garage to work off my park stand.( one project at a time is the key) I also have a park truing stand, fender roller, dip tank  frame and fork alignment tools and work bench, I want a sand blast tank but have no more room inside. Like I said its small but its full. Im loving the hobby.




Sweet man really sweet...so youre in it for the long haul too huh.  Good tools make the hobby all that much more enjoyable.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 5, 2012)

*Its looking alot more organized...yesss*

Stilll Have a little more organizing to do...I added a shelf and rod runs across for tire/wheel storage.  The desk is isnt too cluttered...still have to go through more boxes. The pictures fuzzy sorry about that...dang battery died right after and i couldnt get a better pic...


----------



## 1959firearrow (Jan 5, 2012)

So I met a bike guy not to far from me he uses the stand up coat racks to hold bare frames. Just thought I would pass that along....


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 5, 2012)

Since we have no garage or even a carriage house, a lot of my workspace is outdoors under the large canopy of our backyard magnolia tree.
Perfect for hanging parts on the boughs for painting  and I have a bench for rolling fenders and using a wire wheel without the worry of one of my two daughters getting a wire fragment in their toes.
When I first get a bicycle, it is deconstructed outside on in a small area of the basement.
Depending on how fascinated I am with the new pickup, determines how long it will stay in the living room before finding it's permanent home in the pull down attic.
Here is a shot of the "roost..." I was waiting to have it in order for the money shot, but it never is...
A lot of stuff to my back unseen and packed in the rafters and in bins, but it's not a "look what I have" thread anyway.
Chris


----------



## JOEL (Jan 6, 2012)

Cool space you have there SR. When I first started collecting I lived in a 1920s apartment that had a very similar attic with stairs going up. I really liked that place but it filled up quick...

Also wanted to mention that Harbor Freight Tools sells a rolling bike rack that holds 4 bikes. Maybe a good option for storing frames or tires too.


----------



## JimK (Jan 6, 2012)

Wayne Adam said:


> Here are some pictures of my workspace. I have two basements under my house. I built the house new 23 years ago, and I made a huge two part basement
> for my art and sign studio. Now, it is almost exclusively my bicycle work area. When I was young, I had so much stuff, but as time went by I realized that all that stuff was really stressing me out whenever I had to do a project. So, I sold things, threw out things, and made myself an area where I could peacefully do my projects. I built storage closets, painted the walls & trim, and organized almost everything. Now, I can repair or restore a bike and actually be so relaxed in this environment. The first five pictures are the shop, the last three are the second half of the basement that I still have to deal with.  Thanks for looking...................Wayne




What a great space. Cool bikes. And I love the AMI C. That was my first juke box.

JimK


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 8, 2012)

*Shelf wall brackets at HOME DEPOT....*

Ok here is a close up of the 2 wall brackets that hold a closet rod and you can run a small board on the very top which is great for display purposes and down below for the wheels and tires so they are out of the way....by the way the shops looking more organized these days....very happy so far...


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 10, 2012)

*My Basement Workspace*

Here is how I have my shop set up in my basement. I have a 9 foot basement which is great for hanging up stuff. frankster41


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 10, 2012)

Nicely done frankster!
LOVE the bent tank roadmaster...that's one I gotta have eventually.
Chris


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 10, 2012)

*I see a firestone flying ace in ur stash...coool*

Frankster...I use to have a silver one....1939 maybe 38....sweet


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 10, 2012)

*Skidkings workzone*

Here is some pics of the SKIDKINGS WORK ZONE ....Too bad its winter ....no heat here ...bundle up!  parts parts and more parts


----------



## Boris (Jan 10, 2012)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Here is some pics of the SKIDKINGS WORK ZONE ....Too bad its winter ....no heat here ...bundle up!  parts parts and more parts




Uhhh....just curious about the morale situation these days. Looks like it would be a great place to spend some time, if it weren't for the beatings (at least in Portland, you guys are probably like that kind of stuff though, huh?)


----------



## Boris (Jan 10, 2012)

frankster41 said:


> Here is how I have my shop set up in my basement. I have a 9 foot basement which is great for hanging up stuff. frankster41



Beautiful job! Great workspace with room for growth.


----------



## JOEL (Jan 11, 2012)

Open invitation for Frankster and Skidkings to come over and organize my place. Nice guys!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 25, 2012)

StevieZ said:


> I am getting a little crowded with bikes. But I finally got all my new parts set up and now I know what I have.
> 
> View attachment 35370 View attachment 35371
> 
> ...




Do you give S&H green stamps?......


----------



## charliechaindrive (Jan 25, 2012)

*er, mine is a little...*

Shed sized for a model t, the cement fo the floorwas layed on july 16 1915. I got a lil barrel stove to heat it but its not that bad. I have a old whizzer sign and two indian motorcycles signs. And a computer from the mid 1600's


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 29, 2012)

*I moved stuff around sheesh so much better*

Still finding goodies stashed away and moved stuff around for more space.  Kit cat clock keeps its eyes peeled for any strange things lurking around the corners....


----------



## jd56 (Jan 29, 2012)

*The living rm/ man cave/ shed/back yard*

I'm embarrased to say I don't have a workshop.....yet. I keep buying bikes and now have run out of room. The garage is too loaded with all my family's stuff to even get to my toolbox. Then the shed had to store the bikes and now it's too full to get around much less into it. And not heated by the way. What shed is, right?
So I tried to set up shop in the small mancave and the lighting is too poor to work at night and the sunlight is too bright as the way the room is setup. Not much room in there either. So today I tried setting up shop in the living room and that didn't go over too well. Wife wouldn't let me take a picture of the garage or the living room to post. Too dirty she said. Out of respect to her I didn't. But I think I have made my point.
Thought of setting up a canopy with sides and then add a heater....still thinking about that idea, cause a larger out building is not in the budget at the moment. 

So I guess my workshop is my back yard. Lots of places to set up out there but, the cold weather is not making it easy for this old guy.

Anybody got space to rent....around the corner? I have member friends further up the northern side of the state and yet no one here in my backwoods area. Can you beleive that. On the Va. coast and no members within shouting distance. They must all be surfers.

So, if someone wants to donate an 8X16 shed...in sections please, as the access to the backyard is only 7' wide, I will put it to good use. And I can put you on a nice bass.

The packed shed





The mancave...note the couch is set up as a bed when I get tired and in need of a nap....old guys (at least this old guy) needs a break every so often.





Then there is God's workshop and mine too at times, when it's warm that is.









Hurricane Irene aftermath...couldn't have landed on the too small shed though. 





Then there is the R&R....the reason I bought this house. Workshop wasn't a thought then....just fishing. There is reason my marriage works well. She has her space and I have mine. Shame I haven't picked up a rod in the last 5 months. Boys and their hobbies.  Yeah that's my mug with a nice bass.


----------



## chitown (Jan 31, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;5IJ9dJYLEFY]http://youtu.be/5IJ9dJYLEFY[/video]


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 1, 2012)

My work space is the little half of a double garage. My boyfriend claims that he's entitle to the biggest parts because he plays with cars and they are bigger. So we got his space all nice and cozy with the heater and the nice lite and then he put a tarp up to separate our sides. He also claims that since I use my side less we save on gaz because he's not heating an unused area. Whatever! My side is still a disaster and I need to assess the light and cluter issue pretty fast. I have 2 storage areas outside plus a garden shed. The covered area is for the collectible but not too old, the stuff for sale and the ones needing repair that are going to be for sale or not. Then the other area I call "holding" are the ones needing assessment. Some will be parted, some will get in the recycling pile, some will make their way to the repair pile and some I just don't know what to do.

The first 4 are inside the garage and the 5th is the covered area and the 6th the "holding"


----------



## vontrike (Feb 1, 2012)

My workspace is a old 24 x 24 block garage that has another 10 x 14 wooden garage that I moved from two streets over attached to the front. The decor is Sanford and Son meet Lizzie Borden as I collect funeral home items also. We set up a large Halloween display for the neighborhood, so the bicycles share their space with monsters, real caskets, two of which are from the 1800's. There is a funeral home body lift from early 1900 that takes resident in a corner. Shelves are overflowing with odd curiosities and dusty bicycle parts. One corner has a row of huffman's , my custom trike, and a couple recumbent's. Another corner has my toolbox and another row of bikes. The floor has tools, parts, frames, and an oil stain that most likely has been there since the thirty's. Old license plates hang on the walls next to more bike parts. The workbench is as old as the garage and also covered with tools and parts. A row of tires sit under it. No heat and the lights and tools are powered by a extension cord from the house. Also, the spiders are as big as house cats. It's nothing fancy, but I love being out there.


----------



## Boris (Feb 1, 2012)

vontrike said:


> My workspace is a old 24 x 24 block garage that has another 10 x 14 wooden garage that I moved from two streets over attached to the front. The decor is Sanford and Son meet Lizzie Borden as I collect funeral home items also. We set up a large Halloween display for the neighborhood, so the bicycles share their space with monsters, real caskets, two of which are from the 1800's. There is a funeral home body lift from early 1900 that takes resident in a corner. Shelves are overflowing with odd curiosities and dusty bicycle parts. One corner has a row of huffman's , my custom trike, and a couple recumbent's. Another corner has my toolbox and another row of bikes. The floor has tools, parts, frames, and an oil stain that most likely has been there since the thirty's. Old license plates hang on the walls next to more bike parts. The workbench is as old as the garage and also covered with tools and parts. A row of tires sit under it. No heat and the lights and tools are powered by a extension cord from the house. Also, the spiders are as big as house cats. It's nothing fancy, but I love being out there.





And you think that you're going to get away with not showing pictures??????????????


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 2, 2012)

I second Marko,
we NEED to see pictures. Your place sounds like a cool den.


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 2, 2012)

vontrike said:


> My workspace is a old 24 x 24 block garage that has another 10 x 14 wooden garage that I moved from two streets over attached to the front. The decor is Sanford and Son meet Lizzie Borden as I collect funeral home items also. We set up a large Halloween display for the neighborhood, so the bicycles share their space with monsters, real caskets, two of which are from the 1800's. There is a funeral home body lift from early 1900 that takes resident in a corner. Shelves are overflowing with odd curiosities and dusty bicycle parts. One corner has a row of huffman's , my custom trike, and a couple recumbent's. Another corner has my toolbox and another row of bikes. The floor has tools, parts, frames, and an oil stain that most likely has been there since the thirty's. Old license plates hang on the walls next to more bike parts. The workbench is as old as the garage and also covered with tools and parts. A row of tires sit under it. No heat and the lights and tools are powered by a extension cord from the house. Also, the spiders are as big as house cats. It's nothing fancy, but I love being out there.




I would agree, the description of your workspace begs for some photos.  And if I may hijack the thread for a moment, it's funny how events sometimes come together.  One of my customers brought these in the shop the other day to see if I could identify them and give a price range, neither of which I could do with any confidence.  They're about 5 to 5 1/2 inches wide, have the look and feel of sterling but are unmarked, and obviously signify the date some poor souls departed this life.  As someone with a refined taste for the macabre, I wonder if you might be able to shed some light on the subject?  Could they have been something temporarily affixed to coffins in the 1800s and given to the surviving family members as a memorial?  Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks - you never do know what you might find here on the CABE.
Dean


----------



## vontrike (Feb 2, 2012)

OK guys,,,here's some photos of the back part of the garage. It's quite a mess right now, as I have been too lazy to  clean. The front section lacks a floor because I like to build with found lumber. That means I am cheap. Ah,,thrifty, I mean. The one photo shows my 1850 wicker casket amongst the bikes. As far as the plaques they are really cool. I have never saw ones like that before. They do look as if they were mounted on a casket. Thanks for looking. vontrike.


----------



## OldRider (Feb 2, 2012)

Hmmmm theres skeletons in my closet but you have yours in the garage!  I love your shop, very nice


----------



## Boris (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for inviting us into your macabre wonderland. I found the 4th photo to be particularly frightening. It's nice to know that you have at least one fan.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Feb 7, 2012)

its outdoor, but half of it, where all the tools, boxes and motorcycle are kept are under an aluminum awning. 






when it rains, i have to do this...





before it was "cleaned up"


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice collection! Must not be fun when it rains. I used to work under a car port and the patio. I kept my tools in a little corner of the garage. It was not motivating to haul everything in and out all the time plus the bikes took over the car port pretty fast so I had to work outside. Would there be a way for you to have an enclose area away from the elements?


----------



## lobsterboyx (Feb 10, 2012)

I was thinking about using that stick thatching you get from home depot.. the bamboo rieds bound together... backed with plastic, it would make it like a little room...


----------



## partsguy (Feb 10, 2012)

jd56 said:


> The packed shed




The mid 60s Huffy with the two-tone seat...got a spare seat like that?


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 11, 2012)

Here is my 10'x10' shop.As you can see most of the space is full.We live in a campground all year around and the site next door has been vacant about 4 years so as of today i have 18 bikes stored over there.When someone wants to see my collection i take then next door to my SHOW ROOM if it is nite time we have to take a flashlite.There is no elec. and a few racoons like to hang out over there.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 11, 2012)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Here is my 10'x10' shop.As you can see most of the space is full.We live in a campground all year around and the site next door has been vacant about 4 years so as of today i have 18 bikes stored over there.When someone wants to see my collection i take then next door to my SHOW ROOM if it is nite time we have to take a flashlite.There is no elec. and a few racoons like to hang out over there.View attachment 41755View attachment 41756View attachment 41757View attachment 41758View attachment 41759View attachment 41760View attachment 41761View attachment 41762




Here is the show room


----------



## jd56 (Feb 11, 2012)

*Two tone Huffy seat*

Stephen,
Sorry dude...That's the only one I got. Looks great on the Huffy Eldorado. And it came with that bike. I haven't seen another like it.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 11, 2012)

jd56 said:


> Stephen,
> Sorry dude...That's the only one I got. Looks great on the Huffy Eldorado. And it came with that bike. I haven't seen another like it.




Rats. Oh well. I'm a hunt for that seat! 

If one turns up on eBay, the safe thing to do would be to stay outta da way!


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 11, 2012)

lobsterboyx said:


> _its outdoor, but half of it, where all the tools, boxes and motorcycle are kept are under an aluminum awning.
> _
> 
> 
> Wow! that is totally inconceivable up here in Maine, the snow drifts find their way into my barn, and sometimes the temps shift so rapidly that everything metal is soaking wet just from the condensation.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 19, 2012)

*the wrenching area*

Here's the where the magic happens. I try to keep this room organized and limited to one bike at a time but inevitably it gets packed with crap to the point that I don't even have a clear path to walk.


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 20, 2012)

Is it the second floor of your house?
Nice light.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah getting a whizzer upstairs by yourself is not easy.  I bought this huge old house in Mane with the intention of fixing it up but I've kind of just been living in it the way a squater might, sometimes I feel like Ed Norton in the movie Fight Club.  There's no electricity or heat in most of the upstairs of the house and I have to run extension cords into that room. But I have TONS of storage and 7 months out of the year its quite comfortable. -Chris


----------



## spook1s (Feb 24, 2012)

That sounds exciting! I've always wanted to buy a house and completely gut it and update all the systems but keep the old house character.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 24, 2012)

*my next door neighbor is moving and...*



jd56 said:


> I'm embarrased to say I don't have a workshop.....yet. I keep buying bikes and now have run out of room. The garage is too loaded with all my family's stuff to even get to my toolbox. Then the shed had to store the bikes and now it's too full to get around much less into it. And not heated by the way. What shed is, right?
> So I tried to set up shop in the small mancave and the lighting is too poor to work at night and the sunlight is too bright as the way the room is setup. Not much room in there either. So today I tried setting up shop in the living room and that didn't go over too well. Wife wouldn't let me take a picture of the garage or the living room to post. Too dirty she said. Out of respect to her I didn't. But I think I have made my point.
> Thought of setting up a canopy with sides and then add a heater....still thinking about that idea, cause a larger out building is not in the budget at the moment.
> 
> ...




yeah so the next door neighbor is moving and he has built this 30x30 workshop that he planned on tearing down. I have offered to rent it (sure beats traveling to the nearest storage facility), and it would be like walking out to the back forty to the barn.
The new renting tenant would have to agree to let me work out there. I'd be willing to throw $20 a month in electricity fees to her to keep the lights running. Put a space heater out there....and yeah this would work for me for sure. 
The new tenant is somewhat private so I'm thinking sneak around the lake front edge and enter throught the back entrance. 
I will find out tomorrow I guess. I'm friendly and willing to keep the backyard cut, besides that too would increase my waterfront fishing yardage. Just saying...


----------



## jd56 (Mar 3, 2012)

*Dag gum*

The neighbor moved and gave me everthing in the workshop except the 2 mongoose's. Then the new renter tenant moved in this weekend and says they need the shop. 
Now I got no place to work again.
Thinking of buying a portable 10X20 garage with 4 sides and vinyl windows to set up in the yard. I'd have to make a wood floor to cover the grass and then screen it in for the summer as the skeeters will carry you away here. 
Anybody using such a workshop?

Dag Gummit...I was just getting settled in over there too. 

If so where did you get it and what did you pay for it.


----------



## MrColumbia (Mar 4, 2012)

My workshop is in the basement. It's not a very large space and I do a lot of work outside in the summer.


----------



## z-bikes (Mar 8, 2012)

*Shop & Storage areas*

Just a couple of quick shots I found in my photo library of my storage garage and shop. The storage garage was a mess when I took these. It's a separate garage in y back yard where I keep the stuff I'm not currently working on. The shop is smaller and part of the house behind the attached garage.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 8, 2012)

If anybody must see the "shop" I bear all in my build threads, I have a thread in the project rides section where I am rebuilding an old Western Flyer. Messy garage in the background and all.


----------



## cadillacbike (Mar 9, 2012)

*My favorite room*

This is where i spend my time in the afternoon.


----------



## spook1s (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't think I could EVER get used to that Jason statue...


----------



## Iverider (Mar 12, 2012)

Finally got a temporary workspace on the first floor. I'm sure I'll get kicked out when we start the renovation.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 14, 2012)

*Say?*



Krautwaggen said:


> Finally got a temporary workspace on the first floor. I'm sure I'll get kicked out when we start the renovation.
> 
> View attachment 45450




Hey i love the high ceiling!! So many possibilities in that space. Say is that a VW single cab out side the shop?? Double cab?  Im a sucker for brick walls too!! Nice thanks for sharing.  What kinda frame do you have mounted on the work stand?  LOOKS OLDISH like...


----------



## partsguy (Mar 14, 2012)

cadillacbike said:


> This is where i spend my time in the afternoon.View attachment 45227View attachment 45228View attachment 45229View attachment 45230




Minus the statue thingy and the head, this room made me consider unpacking my Hot Wheels collection-PLEASE TAKE THESE PICS DOWN! :eek:


----------



## Iverider (Mar 22, 2012)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Hey i love the high ceiling!! So many possibilities in that space. Say is that a VW single cab out side the shop?? Double cab?  Im a sucker for brick walls too!! Nice thanks for sharing.  What kinda frame do you have mounted on the work stand?  LOOKS OLDISH like...




It's my 68 Singlecab. My "house" is older than the bike which is a 1915ish Tall Frame Iver Johnson Arch Truss. House is an 1867 former Bank with 15' Ceilings.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 23, 2012)

Did it come with a Safe?  Was it already a house when you bought it?


----------



## chitown (Mar 23, 2012)

Krautwaggen said:


> I'm sure I'll get kicked out when we start the renovation.




Nice windows! Those will be beautiful when you strip that blue paint off them. Are they painted shut? There should be some hefty counter weights inside there.

Great space/house/bike shop.


----------



## Iverider (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks folks!  Yes the windows will be great, but I think we're painting them (after stripping all of the old paint off) The trim was cut off in the past to make way for a drop ceiling some time in the 70s. 

There is a cannonball safe in the vault on the main floor and another vault with a lesser door in the basement. Window weights are hefty for the 5 foot sashes!!!

It was previously an insurance business before we bought it and gutted it!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 24, 2012)

*How much did..*

Just curious but if you can share how much did you get the building for??  Pm if you dont want to disclose that info out in the open.  What does the rest of the place look like?


----------



## azcottonpicker (Mar 26, 2012)

*Workshop room*

Turned this extra spare room into my bike work shop back in 1995...Gonna be building a nice workshop in my backyard soon but for now this is it...


----------



## jd56 (Mar 26, 2012)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Just curious but if you can share how much did you get the building for??  Pm if you dont want to disclose that info out in the open.  What does the rest of the place look like?




SJ, I guess you were asking about my new workshop shed, Sorry about not replying to your inquiry as to the cost of this building / prefab shed. I meant to. there are no secrets on my end when posting so I paid online through BJ's  $1,680.00 delivered, that's with a $100 discount sale. 
It came in four boxes and on a huge pallet. They dropped it in my driveway and I had to cart the boxes to the back yard. Two boxes took me and my nephew to get back there. 1 was well over 200lbs. What can I say I'm an old out of shape antique too.
I added crush-n-run to level the spot, another $50.Then $165.00 in decking material as i wanted to make sure it was portable as my city requires a permit unless the building is movable.
I think it's still too small but it was what I could afford.This is a 8X15. I think the next "Lifetime Shed" larger size is an 11x15 or 18 or something. That was another $500 to $700. 
I'm still tweaking the light system and cooling aspect as it does get hot in there. Shelving and tool organizer also is in the works.

Here is a veiw of the inside and the new workbench I built (another $90). as you can see space is not abundant but, that's what I get for adding more bikes to the collection. It gets me out of the house and the living room which makes the better half happy.






And the storage side


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 10, 2012)

*shops*

By the way if there are any old bike shops near you...feel free to post their layout here too.  It would be great to see those places.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 11, 2012)

*Anyone know where this bike shop is at?*

if so,,,,Send me the coordinates.... pronto....my rusty phantom needs a waxing....lol


----------



## vw00794 (Apr 13, 2012)

*my 1928 garage*

I bought my place as a condemned property less than 4 years ago here in Los Angeles and have been working on it every week since then. It had no cement, no doors, no water, no kitchen (still has no kitchen), etc. It was dismal. My friends joked that you needed a Tetanus shot to visit Blue's place, today- a different story. I have more than 2000 hours in just restoring/renovating  the garage ( still no tile floor yet ) and didn't touch the house until 8 weeks ago. I lived in a 1960s travel trailer for the first year until I could get the "house" to have pluming and power and door locks, etc. I used the supermarket across the street with tokens for the bathroom for a while- sucked.

Got to admit, I got it because I thought it would be the ultimate guy's garage. I had been collecting and restoring classic cars and motorcycles since high school and storing them in an airplane hanger and I saw this place for what it could be, certainly not for what it was. 5000sq ft garage with a 800sq ft house- what priorities?

I have built/restored most of it  myself, but sometimes needed  the help of a couple fellow laborers and one talented carpenter because I could not, or rather, did not want to pay to have the work done by a contractor, as I am/ was not in any hurry to complete it. I think I am about 6 months from finishing the whole place. Its looking cool. I restore wood-wheel, pre-1910 bicycles, mostly Racycles, here as well as early motorcycles and post war Chryslers and the odd German rarity. Its hard to discipline myself to do the paying restoration jobs when I want to work on the garage and property. My friend and I even made all the windows and doors from scratch. My hands are raw. Enjoy. Blue


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 14, 2012)

*~ An Interesting Collectors Sanctuary ~*

Hi Blue,

You've created quite a serene and tranquil sanctuary for yourself! How rewarding!
I've also envisioned fixing up an old building similar to yours to suit my needs and interests. A place that would have "good bones" to work with.
It must be a joy for you to be surrounded by the things you collect and love that are displayed so well.
It's definitely not a "job" for you to be there! You look peaceful and content working on your Racycle frame or sitting on your couch surrounded by your great collection!

 A fan, Steve


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 14, 2012)

Wow - that's...um...wow!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 14, 2012)

MR. vw 00794....I see a vw BUS in your first pictiure......fantastic!!  I like those...hint hint...lol


----------



## JOEL (Apr 24, 2012)

Blue, 
OUTSTANDING!!! Kitchens are overrated anyway.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 24, 2012)

*Work Space...Blue's museum*

Blue, that's an amazing MUSEUM and it doubles as a work space.
Amazing collections....impressive
I'll assume you at least have a coffee maker and a microwave.....who needs a kitchen then

WOW!!!!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 24, 2012)

*Yesss.  New signs in the shop.*

Goodyear sign and a bike route sign just added for the look i wanted.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 26, 2012)

*Before and after.*

Ok Im able to move around better and have more space to store new goodies.  Now if i can find a space in the ceiling to hang a nice cruiser that it be great.  From mess & distress to hell yesss. Love it.


----------



## dougfisk (Jun 2, 2012)

*here it is...*

This is where it all happens... in the driveway!  :eek:  The weather is nice in AZ.  I spent the day today right where you are looking... high of 107 degrees.     Oh, and what is this thing you call a "basement"?


----------



## jd56 (Jun 3, 2012)

How quick the space is taken over by bikes.
I cant even get into my shop now....what was I thinking.
Need an additional shed / workshop...or a new storage building.





Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 3, 2012)

*Vintage work space...*

Haha the guys running a tube in water it looks like...flats are a pain.....


----------



## OldRider (Jun 4, 2012)

I like my holes in the innertubes big enough so I can hear and  feel the hiss!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 4, 2012)

Tubes are so cheap now why bother buying the patch kit? It costs almost as much a tube does now, plus the work. I throw them out and buy new one for $5.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 4, 2012)

*Tubes galore*

i SEEM TO HAVE AQUIRED A COLLECTION OF VINTAGE TUBES MOST OF WHICH HAVE PATCHES ALL OVER...STILL USEABLE ....BUT MORE PATCHES THAN GRANNIES CLOTH DOLL.  i got names like goodrich, goodyear, schwinn, davis, carlisle, us royal etc...cool items with painted on stamps...


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 6, 2012)

*Bicycle room*






I've changed it up a little since these, but this was my playroom for a while.
Showing the evolution of Track Racing from 1890 - 1970 and some Motorpacing
bikes too.  About 40 other bikes not in the picture as just no way to display everything.


----------



## MagicRat (Jun 7, 2012)

My work space looks like a Bomb went off in there.

But I know where everything is/went.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 7, 2012)

*Bahaha...what no pics??*



magicrat said:


> my work space looks like a bomb went off in there.
> 
> But i know where everything is/went.



... Lets see the madness...lol


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 7, 2012)

corbettclassics said:


> View attachment 54116View attachment 54117
> I've changed it up a little since these, but this was my playroom for a while.
> Showing the evolution of Track Racing from 1890 - 1970 and some Motorpacing
> bikes too.  About 40 other bikes not in the picture as just no way to display everything.




SWEET...so did you use to road race??


----------



## MagicRat (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey SJ,Its bad,its real bad.

I dont have a camera.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 12, 2012)

*okokok...but even monkeys can take pictures these days look...*



MagicRat said:


> Hey SJ,Its bad,its real bad.
> 
> I dont have a camera.





 seing is believing brother...bahahaha


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 12, 2012)

It should be illegal for some to own that many bikes. Some of you have more square footage in your basement than I have in my whole house for Pete's sake!


----------



## Iverider (Jun 12, 2012)

That room would look fantastic with some lighting! Nice Track collection!!!



corbettclassics said:


> View attachment 54116View attachment 54117
> I've changed it up a little since these, but this was my playroom for a while.
> Showing the evolution of Track Racing from 1890 - 1970 and some Motorpacing
> bikes too.  About 40 other bikes not in the picture as just no way to display everything.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 14, 2012)

*Whos shop is this??*

Anyone out there recognize this shop?? Its way cool!!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 21, 2012)

*Dennisons bike shop East Side LA*

I found these pictures in a google search.  Opened in 1941!! Oh wow if the walls can talk..... anyone in the Southern California area know if this place is still open?? I tried calling the shop but no one answered.  There is tonage in there according to the last pic....and notice the vintage old school sign in the display cabinet...its glowing in there and the old light up  light isnt even on....lol


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 23, 2012)

SJ_BIKER said:


> I found these pictures in a google search.  Opened in 1941!! Oh wow if the walls can talk..... anyone in the Southern California area know if this place is still open?? I tried calling the shop but no one answered.  There is tonage in there according to the last pic....and notice the vintage old school sign in the display cabinet...its glowing in there and the old light up  light isnt even on....lol




I believe that shop was on Laurel Canyon or around there.  I tried to get the Schwinn sign but no luck.  Closed down
many many years ago if it's the same shop.  It was right near the railroad tracks at Chandler.

Hope this helps >


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 23, 2012)

Krautwaggen said:


> That room would look fantastic with some lighting! Nice Track collection!!!




Yes, you're right!!  It would look much nicer if I could just find the time to restore the
room the way it should be.  Like tear down the wood panel and do the lighting would
be a huge improvement.  This is my guest house and is twice the size as the pic.  I'm
restoring my house first which has been a ten year project up till now.  Almost done
then I'll jump to this space and try to come up with something.  One day!!!!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 11, 2012)

*EL CAJON California SCHWINN SHOP BEFORE AND AFTER...*

Ah yes those were the days....before and after pics of the same shop.   El Cajon (L-kah-hon) people had it good....love that its an adult shop...lol


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 24, 2012)

*Bike church - santa cruz*

Transportation|July 14, 2008|by Amelia Timbers

Bicycling Cooperatives Enhance Community

As bicycling gains popularity in these days of exorbitant gas prices, more and more communities are springing up around this ultra-efficient mode of transportation.  Bicycle repair cooperatives, for example, are growing in urban centers, serving to create bicycling communities and educating people about fixing and modifying their bicycles. Cooperatives in Santa Cruz and San Francisco, California offer access to classes, tools and parts for low membership fees. 

Bicycling culture is community-based, cooperative and altruistic; people often get very “into” bicycling once they start because they enjoy the community and identity that is available to bicyclers.  This was especially  true when oil was cheap and bicycling was a lifestyle choice that reflected environmental, sustainable values. The bicycling community is being nurtured by an array of different types of creative organizations that promote cooperating to get more people bicycling and saving money. 

Many cities, like Santa Cruz’s Bike Church and San Francisco’s Bike Kitchen, are growing tool cooperatives. In this model, an organization trades membership fees or nominal up-front payment for access to accumulated used and new parts and the expertise of mechanics or equally expert fellow bikers. In Santa Cruz’s Bike Church, there are a few professional bike mechanics lending a hand, but most of the people who go there are avid bike enthusiasts who can answer questions just as ably. A homeless man taught me how to replace the innertube on my bicycle. 

These organizations take advantage of the teach-a-man-to-fish idea to turn people into bike experts who can then help the co-ops grow by assisting more newbies. Bike-friendly cities and cities that house a university often have tool- cooperative organizations like The Bike Church, though they do tend to fly under the proverbial radar. It is best to inquire about them with a local bicycle shop.

On the east coast, Worcester Earn-a-Bike, from whom I purchased a beautiful vintage Cannondale, employs local urban youth, trains them to fix bikes (equipping them with a marketable skill), then pays them in bicycles they build themselves. This strategy helps kids gain expertise, while providing them with a wholesome after-school activity as well as a way to earn a means of transportation. 

"Bicycling is human scale -- a living, breathing alternative to the city's domination by motor vehicles, said bicycling advocate Charles Komanoff. "There is magic in blending with traffic, feeling the wind in one's face, the sheer fact of traversing the city under one's own power."


----------



## chitown (Sep 25, 2012)

Blackstone Bike Coop in Chicago has a long history of helping local kids learn the trade in a safe environment. 


http://experimentalstation.org/blackstone-bikes


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 10, 2012)

This is the operating room,When i get a chance i will send pictures of the recovery room.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 11, 2012)

*Not sure where this is but the inside is full of stuff*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=e6YVAkledGM


----------



## jd56 (Nov 29, 2012)

jd56 said:


> How quick the space is taken over by bikes.
> I cant even get into my shop now....what was I thinking.
> Need an additional shed / workshop...or a new storage building.
> 
> ...




Moving to a bigger shop that is underconstruction as we speak. My biggest concern is how to properly do the interior layout for all the needed workspace, shelving, electrical, lighting, storage of the projects and finished ones. Doing a remodel of the workbench and workspace in the future is a worry as I'm sure I will forget a much needed item to make this the last ideal shop layout

I have no choice but, to move to a bigger than 8x15 shop. Granted the newly constructed 12x20 won't be that much larger but the recently erected 
8x15 plastic shed had wall hanging storage limitations. Some small loft storage is to be done in this barn style shop.

Any ideas is greatly appreciated.  

Here is start of the newest


----------



## spook1s (Dec 1, 2012)

How is the new shed working out for you? I would like to see pics! Specifically interior loft construction.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 30, 2012)

*upper loft pics*

This is the rearward section (6' deep) of the upper loft of the shop.
I'm sure everyone is tired of seeing all the pics but, you asked and I feel compeled to post again

The issue is getting the bikes to loft. Walking up the 45 degree angled ladder just isn't safe while carrying a bike. 
I have to design a better safer way....some type of pulley lifting system. 
















The upper side loft decks is only 3' wide that runs the 20' length of the front and back walls. The premise here was for strage bins with bike parts, and these front and back loft decks, once filled with the bins will not allow walking the length of the loft.
The forward 4' deep loft (over the workbench (also 12' wide) is for storage boxes for shipping bikes and additional storage.
The windows were installed in the side walls is for additional natural daylight penetration.


----------



## spook1s (Dec 30, 2012)

jd,  How about a chain hoist up in the loft?  Pretty sure Harbor Freight has relatively affordable versions and you wouldn't need a really heavy duty one since they are just bikes. I'm sure the smallest one would be more than enough.


----------



## OldRider (Dec 30, 2012)

JD, what I would do up in that loft is get some kind of railing around that opening, I can see a nasty fall happening.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 30, 2012)

Agreed on railing.

How about master linking a bunch of beater chains together with sprockets/hub at top, lift cable and cradle, and crank with handle at the bottom?   

*goes back to Rube Goldberg land*


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Dec 30, 2012)

*Nice Shop*

JD, looks like everything went together well.  Nice, well built shop.  Congrats, Andy.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 30, 2012)

*have you considered a barn hoist?*



jd56 said:


> This is the rearward section (6' deep) of the upper loft of the shop.
> I'm sure everyone is tired of seeing all the pics but, you asked and I feel compeled to post again
> 
> The issue is getting the bikes to loft. Walking up the 45 degree angled ladder just isn't safe while carrying a bike.
> ...


----------



## spook1s (Dec 30, 2012)

http://www.harborfreight.com/garage-shop/hoists.html

1 Ton chain hoist $39.99... Can't really beat that price and I have NEVER found a 2000lb. bicycle!!


----------



## Lynotch (Dec 30, 2012)

spook1s said:


> http://www.harborfreight.com/garage-shop/hoists.html
> 
> 1 Ton chain hoist $39.99... Can't really beat that price and I have NEVER found a 2000lb. bicycle!!



You can't beat these bike lifts! http://www.harborfreight.com/bicycle-lift-95803.html cheap and they work great.


----------



## spook1s (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a question about the above mentioned bike lifts.... Do they require the user to be strong enough to hoist the bicycle into the air?

The chain lifts are so easy. They really are a one handed operation. sometimes you can literally use 2 fingers! It's the gearing inside that does all the work.. NOT the aching back or arms!

With either system there is a mechanical advantage but I believe the chain hoist to be far superior. You might be getting off money-wise but you better eat your Wheaties. 

Work smarter, Not harder!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZA0izXvmzMg

I don't know much about the quality of a Harbor Freight hoist but with bikes it wouldn't be working too hard so I'm sure it could last a pretty long time.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Bike Hoist and railing installation*



Lynotch said:


> You can't beat these bike lifts! http://www.harborfreight.com/bicycle-lift-95803.html cheap and they work great.





I agree that the loft presents a safety issue and I'm not one that would fair well after a long fall from above. So that idea is in the works.

As for the bike hoists ideas....I appreciate all the feedback.
The Harbor Frieght item seems to have it's pros and cons but, redesignable to improve it's functionality. And if in fact it's less than $10....why not try it.
harbor Freight here we come.
I'll keep you posted.

I could also use this type bike lift to raise and lower the 2x4 heavy ladder that just seems to be in the way on the lower level. I feel the chain fall is a bit too much though. But again thanks for the feedback.


----------



## OldRider (Dec 31, 2012)

I use to live in an older house that had a neat idea for a loft.(Many homes had this) The loft was sealed by a trapdoor, a short rope was attached by a ring to the trapdoor, when you pulled the rope the trapdoor came down with a staircase on the backside of the trapdoor. Neat and tidy, tucked away when you don't need it, it worked for us. It might not be feasible for you but just throwing out an idea.


----------



## vincev (Dec 31, 2012)

Old Rider,we have an old home that still has that feature to get into the attic.lol


----------



## vincev (Dec 31, 2012)

I found a picture of OR's work shop.He  is in the process of making the neighborhood kids sort parts


----------



## OldRider (Dec 31, 2012)

Hahahaha, they don't call me slavedriver for nothing!


----------



## Lynotch (Dec 31, 2012)

spook1s said:


> I have a question about the above mentioned bike lifts.... Do they require the user to be strong enough to hoist the bicycle into the air?
> 
> The chain lifts are so easy. They really are a one handed operation. sometimes you can literally use 2 fingers! It's the gearing inside that does all the work.. NOT the aching back or arms!
> 
> ...




I'm no mr universe Im mediocre build at best but I've used these same lifts at my buddy's shop and I think there great. I struggle more lifting my middleweight cruiser to the bike hooks in my garage then he does his phantom on those lifts. I've used them and I stand by the lift but to each there own. Leo


----------



## bricycle (Dec 31, 2012)

vincev said:


> I found a picture of OR's work shop.He  is in the process of making the neighborhood kids sort parts




Vince....what are those "workers" really doing there?


----------



## Lynotch (Dec 31, 2012)

*Back to the thread lol*

I do most of my wrenching and resto work in my garage but I store my rides in my basement.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 31, 2012)

bricycle said:


> Vince....what are those "workers" really doing there?




coal 'breaker boys'?


----------



## vincev (Dec 31, 2012)

you got it groundhog.you win the prize.You can collect from Old Rider.lol


----------



## jd56 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Loaded workbench ?*



cruiserbikekid said:


> My space is a 10x20 single car garage but I make it work.




Lets see how you arranged your workbench...I'm still trying to figure what needs to be on the bench and what needs to be stored under it.
The must have equipment is the key here.

Thanks for sharing the hanging settup.
JD


----------



## poolboy1 (Jan 6, 2013)

Very cool thread!!!

Wondering if anybody could help me on the strongest cleanest way to display you bikes on the wall? I have 6 heavy bikes i am going to display in my area and would love some input of the cleanest way to do it going to being hanging drywall soon.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 6, 2013)

*I found this site worth looking into*



poolboy1 said:


> Very cool thread!!!
> 
> Wondering if anybody could help me on the strongest cleanest way to display you bikes on the wall? I have 6 heavy bikes i am going to display in my area and would love some input of the cleanest way to do it going to being hanging drywall soon.




http://www.betterbikerack.com/


----------



## poolboy1 (Jan 6, 2013)

SJ_BIKER said:


> http://www.betterbikerack.com/




Thanks!!! I should of said horizontal....  Any Horizontal ideas?


----------



## jd56 (Mar 10, 2013)

*Did some re arranging....progress!!*

I'm sure most have tired from my constant updates to the shop....but, the wife gets no pleasure out of what I show her I've done, so maybe a few of you will.

The workbench was a task to set up. 
It seems I spend more time walking around in the new shop trying to find parts and tools. 
Plus the lighting was poor even though there are 2  48" worklights hung over the bench. So I added some more lights in the loft and additional Mag lights. 
Added a new display rack. A grinder (portable, as suggested).
Still need to add railings in the loft.

The new look to the bench






The loft lighting






The added bench lighting






The grinder on wheels





A solar panel security light (still haven't changed the door hinges yet to avoid break ins).





Took out the heavy hard to move 2x4 ladder and replaced with an aluminum one.



 

And a new display for my ever growing horns, lights and bling.....not filled up yet though. Guess I need more





Thanks for letting me share....
Oh and getting ready to add rain gutters to the building as the heavy rains have found a way into the shop.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 9, 2013)

*any new changes ladies and gents?*

My work shop has gotten cluttered again....doh! But I will be reorganizing....how about y'all....any new and exciting projects for your work space....


----------



## jd56 (Mar 30, 2014)

Just added cable tv. Also posted in the "workshop" thread a little while ago. Didn't realize there was two different threads on the same subject. 

200 feet of coaxle cable from the house to the shop. Cable guy said "sure what the hell...take what you need"...just need to swap this 20" tv to an HD set that gets better than 66 channels. 
Just need a fridge now and new romex outlets and a dedicated circuit for all the gadgets I keep adding.






Had to rearrange some of the displays to accommodate the wall hanging tv.


----------



## sm2501 (May 16, 2014)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Anyone out there recognize this shop?? Its way cool!!








Guilty as charged.


----------



## bricycle (May 16, 2014)

Shop or museum???


----------



## vincev (May 16, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Shop or museum???




Bri.never mind if its a shop or museum.Get out there and organize your workshop.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 26, 2015)

*since the trend seems to be bringing back old threads....*

Anyone change things up lately in the shop?


----------



## bricycle (Jul 26, 2015)

garage..... this little space in front of my suv get filled with all these bikes (17 ish). need a wood wheel?


----------



## eddy45 (Jul 26, 2015)

*Its a*

wonderfully organized disaster but it works


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 26, 2015)

eddy45 said:


> wonderfully organized disaster but it works




Looks like the gallows. What did she do to deserve being hung?


----------



## the tinker (Jul 26, 2015)

I like that old pair of "double" panel doors you got there Ed. Makes me wonder how old your digs are as those are not common doors. Good doors for a bike shop though.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 27, 2015)

The portion of my shop where I work on my bikes. Burning the midnight oil!


----------



## jd56 (Jul 27, 2015)

My overflow has no more room....time to sell some  guess...wait some are for sale already.












Fortunately I can still get in the main shop




It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 27, 2015)

jd56 said:


> My overflow has no more room....time to sell some  guess...wait some are for sale already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Have you thought of buying several cargo containers? They typically sell for $1500-$2500 depending on size and condition. They are movable and you can cover them up with exterior wood paneling. If you are good with a torch or grinder you could cut out some hole for windows and it will appear from a distance as an extension to your house. If your house has a deep basement you could bury the container next to your basement wall. Create a door opening in your basement to access the container. Just a thought.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Aug 9, 2015)

Here's pic of my shop... It used to be my daughter's bedroom in the basement and my storage area used to be my granddaughter's bedroom.


----------



## catfish (Aug 9, 2015)

right now it looks like this...


----------



## sm2501 (Aug 9, 2015)

Using a salt water bath to patina your bikes Catfish?


----------



## tech549 (Aug 9, 2015)

just have to move some stuff around


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 10, 2015)

Wow Catfish !That looks like....I wanna say..fun??:eek:

When my workspace is CLEAN it looks like this..


----------



## catfish (Aug 10, 2015)

sm2501 said:


> Using a salt water bath to patina your bikes Catfish?




Don't give away all my secrets....


----------



## the tinker (Aug 10, 2015)

So little space, too little time and so much to do.....


----------



## bikeyard (Aug 12, 2015)

Currently over friggin loaded and thats not all of it


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 12, 2015)

My work space is a living loft and my painting studio.


----------



## blasterracing (Aug 13, 2015)

Too many Shelby bike projects hanging from the rafters and no room to work on them.  Need a bigger workshop I guess.


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 13, 2015)

My work space is constantly evolving. Right now it looks like this.

 
New additions play havoc with layout.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 14, 2015)

My space is forever cluttered, with some projects so far on the back burner that I may never get to them.
But the possibility is always there!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 14, 2015)

*my bicycle shop*

run out of room so i do most of my work out side  from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 14, 2015)

i will take the holiday to make more room for you!!!ha ha from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 14, 2015)

bikesnbuses said:


> Wow Catfish !That looks like....I wanna say..fun??:eek:
> 
> When my workspace is CLEAN it looks like this..View attachment 230527




reelly like the holiday bike super nice!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## the tinker (Aug 14, 2015)

Hey Larry , nice digs. I see what looks like a military field cap hanging up in the left corner of picture #3. Is that WW2 army?  I got to know????


----------



## OCD (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## jd56 (Sep 27, 2015)

You know I was going through my pile of tools looking for a tool.and realized I may have too many tools on my workbench. Not that any are duplicates but, a few too many to choose from and clearly I need better organization. 
Granted, everything you see here is used at some point. Many more frequently than others.
I'll pull out those rare to use tools and post a picture of the " must have ones ".

No wonder "I have run out of room so fast"





It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## bike (Sep 28, 2015)

*I feel guilty*

I have a 48x32 toyroom and being a confirmed bachelor my house has varying motorcycles and bicycles and mostly PARTS
i seem to have to take all toys appart i guess that is why I am www.antiquebikeparts.com
envy those with clean organized 10x20s!


















(why the hell am I riding a schwine?)


----------



## bricycle (Sep 28, 2015)

looks like my garage on a good day......


----------



## Boris (Sep 28, 2015)

You're a very trusting soul Paul. I wouldn't feel comfortable posting a photo with the location of my workshop.


----------



## vincev (Sep 28, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> You're a very trusting soul Paul. I wouldn't feel comfortable posting a photo with the location of my workshop.




Who the hell would go to Portland?


----------



## bike (Sep 28, 2015)

clamores and automatic rifles seem to do the trick- everone is welcome


----------



## Greg M (Sep 28, 2015)

A truly rare sight: my shop is clean.


----------



## Boris (Sep 28, 2015)

Greg M said:


> View attachment 239922
> A truly rare sight: my shop is clean.




Has Architectural Digest been alerted?


----------



## Greg M (Sep 28, 2015)

I called them, and they passed me on to their sister publication: Better Slums and Garbage Heaps.


----------



## whizzer kid (Oct 25, 2015)

I'd seen it!! Packed with cool bikes!


----------



## ballooney (Nov 19, 2015)

Just planted some fake grass in the basement...ya know...being in a drought and all.  Actually a big improvement over dirt!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 23, 2015)

*work shop Home away from home*

Heres mine


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 10, 2016)

Oldude13 said:


> Heres mine



 That is a bad ass ACE motor bike ya got there. Have you ever featured it on the CABE/ Love to know bout that bike for sure.


----------



## Oldude13 (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks. Will do I built three of them.


----------



## Barto (Jan 17, 2016)

Oldude13 said:


> Heres mine




You have a lift???  Nice, nice, nice!


----------



## 509clunk (Mar 10, 2016)

Here is where I keep my junk !


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 16, 2016)

My bike work area, and looking in the front door of the shop, kinda hard to get it all in 1 or 2 pics. Plus it changes fairly regularely! LOL


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Apr 15, 2016)

This is where I hang out when I'm working on bikes and an occasional 12 pack or so.


----------



## slick (Apr 19, 2016)

Hawthornecrazy, id love to see a better picture of your blue on blue Shelby. Is that original paint?  Also of the twin silver ray cwc.


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 19, 2016)

Oldude13 said:


> Thanks. Will do I built three of them.



 yes i like the ace build buy you please put them on the cabe . super nice !!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## bricycle (Apr 19, 2016)

Oldude13 said:


> *work shop Home away from home*
> 
> Heres mine
> 
> ...




looks like you have one too many projects....


----------



## Classicriders (Apr 26, 2016)

This is one wall of my shop.  I collect vintage bikes and architectural salvage, so it's nice when the two hobbies come together.  I salvaged this entire wall from a friends grandmas house that was razed last year.  The plate rail worked out great to display the Classic Bicycle News issues that Scott M. and I did.


----------



## Oldude13 (Apr 26, 2016)

Oh No never to many Projects!

Just not enough time!


----------



## Oldude13 (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Classicriders (Apr 27, 2016)

Made the workbench out of salvaged hardwood flooring and the toolboxes came from an old die maker.


----------



## Classicriders (Apr 27, 2016)

Walls and workbench all made from salvage.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 28, 2016)

Classicriders said:


> This is one wall of my shop.  I collect vintage bikes and architectural salvage, so it's nice when the two hobbies come together.  I salvaged this entire wall from a friends grandmas house that was razed last year.  The plate rail worked out great to display the Classic Bicycle News issues that Scott M. and I did.
> 
> View attachment 309491




I like the wall of doors....


----------



## Classicriders (Apr 28, 2016)

Actually the wall is the original wall panels from the houses dining room.  The door seperated the dining room from the living room.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## O.B.G. (Apr 28, 2016)

Workshop / Bike Shop


----------



## robertc (Apr 28, 2016)

O.B.G. said:


> View attachment 310531 View attachment 310527 View attachment 310528 View attachment 310529 Workshop / Bike Shop



O.B.G.
Is that a girl's Autocycle that you have on the display rack?


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (May 3, 2016)

O.B.G. said:


> View attachment 310531 View attachment 310527 View attachment 310528 View attachment 310529 Workshop / Bike Shop




That US Royal Tires clock is insane.


----------



## Chromedonkey (May 11, 2016)

Here's some photos of the clubhouse.


----------



## Luchotocado (May 11, 2016)

O.B.G. said:


> View attachment 310531 View attachment 310527 View attachment 310528 View attachment 310529 Workshop / Bike Shop



Wow thats awesome. Even the tool boxes are great


----------



## tikicruiser (May 18, 2016)

This is what mine look's like, kinda tight!


----------



## higgens (Jul 4, 2016)

Time to finish some bikes so I can clean this mess up


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 4, 2016)

Its refreshing to see some non meticulously clean work shops, I was starting to think I was the only one who was losing the battle to keep things in order.


----------



## higgens (Jul 4, 2016)

I've worked my way into the back yard and that's a mess to.


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Jul 25, 2016)

Here is my tiny garage, only a handful of the collection showing in the photos. The rest are in my storage closet other side of the shop.


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 26, 2016)

I just moved in a week ago so its still a work in progress.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 26, 2016)

schwinndoggy said:


> I just moved in a week ago so its still a work in progress.
> 
> View attachment 343763



Slacker! V/r Shawn


----------



## Barto (Jul 26, 2016)

I love this thread.  I  have an extra long bay I work out of.  I would share photos but it currently has two cars in process.  One just about complete. Hope by this weekend one is outta there☺


----------



## T.J. Higgins (Jul 27, 2016)

Currently this is in the workshop now.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 27, 2016)

love that old wooden boat ,thanks for putting this on  !!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 27, 2016)

Oldude13 said:


> View attachment 309708 View attachment 309711 View attachment 309713 View attachment 309714



Not seeing a work space or shop here???


----------



## kunzog (Sep 7, 2016)

A rare view of my shop where you can actually see the floor. I had just finished photographing some bikes and moved a lot of bikes outdoors.


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 15, 2016)

T.J. Higgins said:


> Currently this is in the workshop now.



Nice...guessing a mid 50's Century?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 1, 2016)

For those of you that can remember Fabers.......I loved going there in my mid 20s to see what goodies could be found to buy.  AN update on the new building.....so it is for rent...no shop had been open despite the Fabers sign outside.....so much for reopening the shop by current owner


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 1, 2016)

more


----------



## XBPete (Nov 5, 2016)

Moved into space in my office for the winter, I used to repair and refinish antique lighting, my light shop is now my clean room for bike assembly, might be cold out in my shop but toasty warm in here for the winter. I have a vise and workbench for the heavier things that need done in my pantry for winter use, at the moment I have a Harley engine in process there..


----------



## Barto (Nov 24, 2016)

Since I have several hobbies, my small shop is used for everything.  The space is currently occupied by a 1931 Ford Roadster Hot Rod project but I've always been able squeeze in bike projects including the 50's Rollfast in the photo.  I built two additional bikes and have three more waiting for their turn.  All of my bikes are 30's to 50's, love the lines, tanks and huge tires!  At the moment I've been side tracked by the Hot Rod project but plan to start on a 50's Columbia girls bike for my youngest some time this winter. This is as empty as my shop gets so made well for this thread.   
BART


----------



## mike j (Dec 2, 2016)

Where the magic happens...


----------



## Barto (Dec 4, 2016)

mike j said:


> Where the magic happens...
> 
> View attachment 390768



Would love to see the inside


----------



## mike j (Dec 6, 2016)

If this place had a theme song, it would probably be the Kink's, "I'm on a low budget". It's behind my house,up in the woods, far enough that I can grind, torch & paint w/ out disturbing the neighbor's. Being in the masonry business, I've made heated temporary shelters for many jobs thru the years. Also, have carved a lot of large stone monuments, sculptures, usually in the winter when I was slow. The largest was ten tons, so that when finished the housing would have to be taken apart to move them. Old habits die hard, another advantage is that the local population that might be inclined to vandalism or theft apparently think that a half crazy person inhabits this & stay away. Pretty much everything, including the wood stove were leftovers from various jobs, more money left for bicycles.


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 6, 2016)

mike j said:


> ...a half crazy person inhabits this...



Well, ya' know...


----------



## Barto (Dec 7, 2016)

mike j said:


> Where the magic happens...
> 
> View attachment 390768



I just noticed your outer wall has a blue step side truck bed for a knee wall (of sorts)....I think you have my vote for the most creative use of materials to build a shop....love the natural logs, stacked rocks, this thing is so cool


----------



## mike j (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks, you have a good eye. Shed base is a complete 1961 Ford 6' bed. Good old American iron, still in good shape.


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 12, 2016)

mike j said:


> If this place had a theme song, it would probably be the Kink's, "I'm on a low budget". It's behind my house,up in the woods, far enough that I can grind, torch & paint w/ out disturbing the neighbor's. Being in the masonry business, I've made heated temporary shelters for many jobs thru the years. Also, have carved a lot of large stone monuments, sculptures, usually in the winter when I was slow. The largest was ten tons, so that when finished the housing would have to be taken apart to move them. Old habits die hard, another advantage is that the local population that might be inclined to vandalism or theft apparently think that a half crazy person inhabits this & stay away. Pretty much everything, including the wood stove were leftovers from various jobs, more money left for bicycles.
> 
> View attachment 392952



I've climb that hill a time or to is that a song?


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Dec 17, 2016)

HERE IS MINE ,AND MORE TO COME


----------



## Boris (Dec 18, 2016)

Here's mine. Not much in the way of  space, but it works OK. Overflow stored elsewhere.


----------



## vincev (Dec 19, 2016)

I compliment you Dave.Looks good.


----------



## vincev (Dec 19, 2016)

I compliment you Dave.Looks good.


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 19, 2016)

I like it Dave,great use of space.


----------



## vincev (Dec 19, 2016)

Dale Alan said:


> I like it Dave,great use of space.



Too bad Dave cant fill that space between his ears.


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 20, 2016)

Scored a nice welding table a few weeks ago.It came with the giant Columbian vise on the right end. Mounted my little 3" Wilton as my go to all around.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 20, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> Scored a nice welding table a few weeks ago.It came with the giant Columbian vise on the right end. Mounted my little 3" Wilton as my go to all around. View attachment 398953
> 
> View attachment 398954



That brings back memories when I was growing up.....except we had a small piece of hard asbestos on top to keep the heat of brazing from spreading...


----------



## the tinker (Dec 20, 2016)

Nice axle clamp. a handy little tool. Also that large vice is nice.[ hey that rhymes] I was once helping a lady clean out her basement and I spotted one of those old monster vices jammed way under the stairs on the floor.When I asked her about it she said, "If you can carry it out it's yours".   Still got it.  Made in good ole' U.S.A. unlike this cheap cast iron commie crap sold today.......
Nice shop you got there Frank.


----------



## Boris (Dec 24, 2016)

Just one more. A little more current.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 25, 2016)

I went over to my good friends house help him mount 2 of the reproduction bikes I bought for him. He's an Earnhart fan so they have to be red & black. 2300sqft of a nice shop finnally done. One of these days......


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 29, 2018)

Getting organized to do some house work so I dense packed the "sloppy seconds"  bikes into one room.  There's still space for more!


----------



## Krakatoa (Jul 29, 2018)

OMG!!! 

Wow Chris you do live up to your handle!


----------



## danfitz1 (Aug 5, 2018)

Typical disaster.............


----------



## Cheezer (Jan 1, 2019)

Built a barn for my stuff , garage was overflowing




First floor storage and using unistrut to hang bikes, thanks to wetdoggraphics other CABE post 




2nd story is workshop everchanging 













Its a work in progress, still need electrical and more organizing.

Dave



Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikebones (Sep 17, 2019)

My work space, bike garage and more....


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 23, 2019)

My workshop is just one room in the basement. So it's a bit of chaos, but it works for me. I also have wheeled tool cart to work on wheels.
Hammerhead


----------



## Ross (Sep 24, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiptooth (Sep 28, 2019)

Joel, if you put some led strip lights in there you will be loving life.....better than daylight....


----------



## skiptooth (Sep 28, 2019)

Ross, like all the cool stuff! plus sheet metal tools too...


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 6, 2019)

Made a table for packing a while back. Today i put hinges in the back and ply board at the base to store junk inside.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 10, 2019)

moved to a new home , so just have a small work place which is good to find stuff  from bicycle larry


----------



## Iverider (Oct 10, 2019)

All cleaned up and ready to sell. $120k and my bike shop could be your bike shop.


----------



## tim elder (Oct 14, 2019)

Just cleaned the garage and coated my floor with epoxy that resembles polished marble, and finished tiling the walls.   I will move the workbenches and cabinets back in this weekend.  Bikes will share space with cars and I think my wife mentioned she would like to park inside as well.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 20, 2019)

looks nice !!  also like the mg , I owned a 1959 when a was 17 same colour !!!  that was a long time a go   from bicycle larry


----------



## TR6SC (Oct 23, 2019)

At this point my shop looks like a mess. Everything that was once inside is stashed in a container. Once the original roof came off an unexpected storm blew into town and trashed the drywall. But, I’m hanging on tight and the last of the roofing goes on today. Siding comes next. I’m hoping to get thing tidied up just in time for Santa Claus.


----------



## Thaddeus (Oct 24, 2019)

This is an anything shop , get rid of the 2 4 wheelers and mower and no need to walk pidgeon toed, most of the tools have been stolen and moved to the 30x30 front room of house for winter, tool.boards on wall were layed tight with tools on the floor . then finish nailed , 2 screws hold them on wall, then shelves under for punches ,brass wrasps etc , towel rods under for pliers and such, and assorted saws just over your head ,too much to really explain , this is an non electric establishment so the main work area was set up like a drumset,


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 24, 2019)

View attachment 78597[/QUOTE]

THE ROBOT ON THE DESK IS, OF COURSE, MY FAVORITE PART! Is that Radicon Robot?


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 24, 2019)

I'm way too embarrassed to show photos of my shop... it's just a mess right now. Maybe I'll post some pix when my current project is done, I'm building a Rocketeer Jet Pack for a customer on a schedule so the place looks like a ship wreck.. 

Mikey, that barn roof looks great and is going to make a nice second story bike room, with a view of the water no less! Good on ya! Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 22, 2019)

My wife and I moved about 8 months ago and all stuff related to bicycles has been packed for about 1 year. Luck would have it the new house has a shop space behind the garage and a very good and generous friend helped me convert the roof from a flat roof to an A frame roof. How lucky am I! Anyway this was a massive amount of work but I recently finished the inside of the shop and will begin setting up soon. I have some before, during and after photos - lots of pics so bear with me... I used the old roof wood for my interior trim. Needless to say I'm pretty excited about moving in...

Before


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 22, 2019)

During


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 22, 2019)

After


----------



## Balloonatic (May 26, 2020)

Wow Mark, that is SO awesome! What better timing too... if we have to stay home and work from home what a great space to have to work on your bikes... just awesome... enjoy!!


----------



## FSH (May 26, 2020)

A while ago I decided I needed a new work bench so I made this one (the top) from scratch.


----------



## Krakatoa (May 27, 2020)

The pile...


----------



## FSH (May 27, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> The pile...
> 
> View attachment 1201628
> 
> View attachment 1201629



Nice!  I would have that thing jammed with machinist and wedding stuff.


----------



## volksboy57 (May 30, 2020)

Yeah, I got nothing. California living. 2,600 per month 2 bedroom apartment. No garage. Kill me.


----------



## Rivnut (May 31, 2020)

FSH said:


> Nice!  I would have that thing jammed with machinist and wedding stuff.



What?  Did you save the tuxes from all your groomsmen and the dresses from the bridesmaids?  Surely all of the cake is gone by now.


----------



## FSH (Jun 1, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> What?  Did you save the tuxes from all your groomsmen and the dresses from the bridesmaids?  Surely all of the cake is gone by now.



"The reputation of all men would not have been endangered by a well spoken word or want of fine things of one, or their virtu greatly exaggerated or not as he spoke well or ill."


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jun 4, 2020)

Im without a garage!!!


----------



## tim elder (Jun 5, 2020)

tim elder said:


> Just cleaned the garage and coated my floor with epoxy that resembles polished marble, and finished tiling the walls.   I will move the workbenches and cabinets back in this weekend.  Bikes will share space with cars and I think my wife mentioned she would like to park inside as well.
> 
> View attachment 1078684
> 
> View attachment 1078685



And now it looks likes this.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jun 8, 2020)

As I posted.... i have no real work space! My back porch serves weather permitting! My junk dude came through with this tool and i love it! My dad had one just like it! And .. as i was storing it in the shed i began to stare at it and began to remember how my dad showed me how to use those old tire patch kits that you had to light on fire! It would melt the patch to the tire. Some of those tires were covered in patches And then i would use this very style pump to inflate the tire! Good times!!! When this pump originally sold i was skinny, blonde and my whole world was riding bikes and skateboards all over cupertino ca. Circa 1970’s a lost time now ... but that pump is staying in my work space! Bill in bama! We were a Schwinn household!!!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jun 10, 2020)

Those were the days ... My old Man would toss me his Zippo and tell me to light the glue and don't tell your Mother.... Man i wish i could patch one more tire tube with him ....thank God im not growing up these days .


----------



## the tinker (Aug 12, 2020)

It's been a long day. It's 9:30 pm.

Relaxing, isn't it?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 12, 2020)

Trying out the new iPhone ultra wide lens.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 12, 2020)

Mine is still a work in progress. When I'm not hurting too bad,I go out and do a little more.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 22, 2020)

Some fresh hand lettering on the trim boards today via @TWBikesnstripes


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 22, 2020)

I work in my basement and store some of 























the bikes there.  I have a woodworking shop in the second half.  114 two wheeled vehicles and most have engines.  The red and black Service Cycle Sportsman picture has the Whizzer that is in the Smithsonian.  The  Service Cycle was a dealer display and never written.  I only gather what I need to finish another bike. I like to kneel on carpet to work on bikes but the carpet gets spotted.   The shop where the engines are rebuilt is where I dimple rims.   T shirt, "Born Free   Taxed To Death".


----------



## 56 Vette (Oct 2, 2020)

We bought a new home last year, and had a new daughter welcomed into the family. The bikes and work shop have kind of been on the back burner. Finally things are settling down a little and I'm starting to get the shop set up how I want it. I feel very fortunate to have a 30 x 40 insulated and heated pole building with a 20 x 24 garage attached to the back of it. The back garage is where the bike area and man cave is gonna be. Been a slow process, but hopefully more pics of it finished by the end of the year! Joe


----------



## ABC Services (Oct 15, 2020)

Still moving in, a lot to do yet.


----------



## Greg M (Oct 18, 2020)

...and here I was feeling good because I managed to clean off most of the horizontal surfaces in my shop.  Sigh.


----------



## the tinker (Oct 18, 2020)

56 Vette said:


> We bought a new home last year, and had a new daughter welcomed into the family. The bikes and work shop have kind of been on the back burner. Finally things are settling down a little and I'm starting to get the shop set up how I want it. I feel very fortunate to have a 30 x 40 insulated and heated pole building with a 20 x 24 garage attached to the back of it. The back garage is where the bike area and man cave is gonna be. Been a slow process, but hopefully more pics of it finished by the end of the year! Joe
> View attachment 1277082
> 
> View attachment 1277083
> ...



Nice set-up, Joe. I was wondering where you have been and what you've been doing. Is that my old X53? Gotta love those X53's. Good luck in your new digs!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 18, 2020)

Not mine, but it is very inspiring, to say the least!
I’m planning to build a tool wall, using metal z-wall.


----------



## 56 Vette (Oct 18, 2020)

Hi Dave, yes that is your old X-53, was a fun bike to bring back! So many positive things have been going on, with a new job two years ago, new baby and new house last year. Been missing bikes and swaps for a bit, and happy to get back to them!! Stay healthy and hope to see you soon!! Joe


----------



## crazyhawk (Oct 31, 2020)

I keep my bike hobby confined to one small room in the basement so it doesn't get out of control.  If it gets too crowded, time to sell.


----------



## ian (Nov 2, 2020)

Here's my work area.  Enough room for one bike at a a time, and that's just right for me. It's actually about 6 feet by 7 feet.


----------



## Grumpy Grampy (Jan 23, 2021)

StevieZ said:


> I am getting a little crowded with bikes. But I finally got all my new parts set up and now I know what I have.
> 
> View attachment 35370 View attachment 35371
> 
> ...



You have some really cool toys. One day Im gonna be a bike junkie when I grow up. Nice setup


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Jan 25, 2021)

Here is the latest addition to my bike cave thanks to a CABE member. Going on my ceiling tomorrow.


----------



## Kaneskustoms (Mar 7, 2021)

Here's the upper level of my shop 

Bike builds 
VW repair
Harley Davidson repair 

The lower level is all storage


----------



## MNLonnie (Mar 7, 2021)

I'm new at this bike collecting so my shop looks quite different than most of yours. I used to collect Allis tractors and would restore them in here. Then it was antique cars and as of this winter I guess I'm a bike collector. I still have about 15 1935-1955 tractors and 11 Ford cars and trucks from 1921-1933 but that means my bikes are the oldest since they include 2 High Wheelers and a Boneshaker to go with the Whizzer.
I got the fronts spokes all made this week for the 1881 Columbia, now on to the rear wheel.


----------



## J-wagon (Oct 27, 2021)

In Southern California, my outdoor workspace.


----------



## eeapo (Oct 28, 2021)

Nice, plenty of open space and light.


----------



## eeapo (Oct 28, 2021)

jpromo said:


> Dad gave me a solid 1/4 of the pole barn to work in. Some stuff hanging, some shelving for parts, other complete bikes scattered among the cars.
> 
> View attachment 514844
> 
> ...




Now that’s what I call a work shop.


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 29, 2021)

Here's some "old style" shots taken for fun a while back in the bike works area of my shop.


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 30, 2021)

My shop...


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 31, 2021)

Garage storage, I need to clean up my workbench before I take a pic of the workshop.


----------



## eeapo (Dec 21, 2021)

I viewed all 31 pages and was impressed with all of them and how much hard work you put into your bike projects, thanks for sharing.

EA,


----------



## 1937Zenith (Dec 27, 2021)

Damn some of you guys have some awesome work shops! Jealous at the moment but I’ll have my own soon.  Have my little concrete pad in the yard that’s about it haha


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 28, 2021)

The Elgin Racer's are Hung up! Been wanting to make it an all Elgin hang on this wall for a while now.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Dec 28, 2021)

Some of the work shops look more like stores! Or showrooms! Must have good careers and a understanding wife! And plenty of space!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 28, 2021)

No , yes, no


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Jan 12, 2022)

I started this project in October I’ve done about 80% of the work myself. A lot of work for an old man and a full time job also. It’s going to be my shop been a dream for a long time. It’s 30’ x 40’ going with heat and A/C. Still waiting on the garage door I ordered that month’s ago. I have the outside all finished otherwise. I’m also installing a 35KW Onan backup generator for my property. I can’t stand it when the power goes out and you just never know what the F’ is going to happen now days. I still have plenty of work to do on the inside. Going to have a bathroom in the back corner. I will keep you posted on the progress I make throughout the winter here. I can’t wait till it’s done and I can sit back and enjoy some old bikes and probably a bunch of beers. Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## stezell (Jan 12, 2022)

Hawthornecrazy said:


> I started this project in October I’ve done about 80% of the work myself. A lot of work for an old man and a full time job also. It’s going to be my shop been a dream for a long time. It’s 30’ x 40’ going with heat and A/C. Still waiting on the garage door I ordered that month’s ago. I have the outside all finished otherwise. I’m also installing a 35KW Onan backup generator for my property. I can’t stand it when the power goes out and you just never know what the F’ is going to happen now days. I still have plenty of work to do on the inside. Going to have a bathroom in the back corner. I will keep you posted on the progress I make throughout the winter here. I can’t wait till it’s done and I can sit back and enjoy some old bikes and probably a bunch of beers. Thanks for checking it out.
> View attachment 1547315
> 
> View attachment 1547314
> ...



Looking good Chad!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 12, 2022)

Heck ya it Does 👍👍


Hawthornecrazy said:


> I started this project in October I’ve done about 80% of the work myself. A lot of work for an old man and a full time job also. It’s going to be my shop been a dream for a long time. It’s 30’ x 40’ going with heat and A/C. Still waiting on the garage door I ordered that month’s ago. I have the outside all finished otherwise. I’m also installing a 35KW Onan backup generator for my property. I can’t stand it when the power goes out and you just never know what the F’ is going to happen now days. I still have plenty of work to do on the inside. Going to have a bathroom in the back corner. I will keep you posted on the progress I make throughout the winter here. I can’t wait till it’s done and I can sit back and enjoy some old bikes and probably a bunch of beers. Thanks for checking it out.
> View attachment 1547315
> 
> View attachment 1547314
> ...


----------



## the tinker (Jan 13, 2022)

Nice looking set-up, Bob. Knowing you're a bricklayer, I'm surprised it's not brick. It looks great. I built one like it back in 79. It was 32 x 23. Was working for a building component contractor at the time and like yours, I used the roof trusses. Built a masonry chimney and added a woodstove for heat. Have since moved, but I sure miss my old shop.  You'll enjoy it, for sure.


----------



## vincev (Jan 16, 2022)

the tinker said:


> Nice looking set-up, Bob. Knowing you're a bricklayer, I'm surprised it's not brick. It looks great. I built one like it back in 79. It was 32 x 23. Was working for a building component contractor at the time and like yours, I used the roof trusses. Built a masonry chimney and added a woodstove for heat. Have since moved, but I sure miss my old shop.  You'll enjoy it, for sure.



4:37 AM ? Who posts at that time of the night or morning?? Go to sleep


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 17, 2022)

@Hawthornecrazy .. JUST so you know.. NONE of us are jealous.. 🤨 

😁   GREAT work! Gives me motivation for my next home!

This is pretty much what MY garage looks/feels like right now...


----------



## Greg M (Jan 17, 2022)

Quit teasing me Hawthorncrazy; I want to see what’s on that tower.


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 20, 2022)

Besides the bike on the stand and the two hanging from the ladder (hook the dropouts on the rail of the ladder) there are four more hanging from the overhead door rails, and one on a table.  For some reason I find it more enjoyable to work on 2 or 3 at a time rather than just one.


----------



## dasberger (Jan 21, 2022)

Finally starting to get my shop space carved out.  The double park stand was really the catalyst.  I still need to flip the L shaped counter around and bring my worktables over.  Going to add some pegboard on the wall where the Iver is and set my compressor up.  Then just need to go through all the boxes and stat organizing parts.  A solution for wheels/tires is also on the docket.  





As for bike storage... a couple of my riders live at my house but these guys live in our conference area which is open to the rest of the office.  We're really just starting to decorate as most of our "flair" has been in storage since our move.  We bought our building in Dec. of '19 and I did a full renovation on the office space/warehouse.  It was divided up into multiple tiny offices with no break room.  I opened the whole space up into one big common office with new conference area, new break room and built out a music studio for myself.  We stained the original concrete floors and we put new LED lighting throughout the office and warehouse.  I also added a new loading dock and poured a new drive in ramp.  





The studio is a work in progress but coming along.  Currently building bass traps and sound panels.  Nice to finally have a plug and play setup...  having to breakdown gear every jam is certainly a chore.   It's a blessing to have space that accommodates work and multiple hobbies.  






Warehouse when we bought it with old florescent lighting, random racking from previous owners and filthy floors





Here it is with new UFO LED highway fixtures, floors polished and our nice racking.


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 24, 2022)

My (60x60) shop! This is the front half of my shop at present, yes a mess! 
Big plans this spring to enclose the work area (right side), and open up left side (enclosed office/display area). *Looking for 2 old industrial style, pained, fold out windows now for right side*.


----------



## eeapo (Feb 24, 2022)

oldfart36 said:


> My (60x60) shop! This is the front half of my shop at present, yes a mess!
> Big plans this spring to enclose the work area (right side), and open up left side (enclosed office/display area). *Looking for 2 old industrial style, pained, fold out windows now for right side*.
> 
> View attachment 1576521
> ...




Hey old fart, that is one very nice shop.


----------



## Boris (Feb 26, 2022)

Aside from some pretty cool stuff, some folks just have a natural sense of balance and a keen eye. oldfart36 is one of those folks. Looks so damn inviting! Hands down my favorite clubhouse!


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 26, 2022)

Boris said:


> Aside from some pretty cool stuff, some folks just have a natural sense of balance and a keen eye. Old Fart is one of those folks. Looks so damn inviting! Hands down my favorite!



 IDK, I think those photos belong in the thread "What does your museum look like?"  It is quite an amazing space though.


----------



## chitown (Feb 26, 2022)

Boris said:


> Hands down my favorite clubhouse!



I'm drawing up papers to have you kicked out of the Lay Low Club!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 27, 2022)

chitown said:


> I'm drawing up papers to have you kicked out of the Lay Low Club!View attachment 1578455
> 
> View attachment 1578456
> 
> View attachment 1578457



Do we have to wear our pants as high as the founding fathers of the club?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 27, 2022)

I have been telling my wife that as long as we lease a car it is not going into the garage when it snows only if we own it. I have really spread out in the garage and my bike stuff is everywhere thinking we would lease again. Wrong! When she went to look at cars it was better for us to buy a car. I'm screwed I'm really hoping it is an early spring hahaha


----------



## Boris (Feb 27, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I have been telling my wife that as long as we lease a car it is not going into the garage when it snows only if we own it. I have really spread out in the garage and my bike stuff is everywhere thinking we would lease again. Wrong! When she went to look at cars it was better for us to buy a car. I'm screwed I'm really hoping it is an early spring hahaha



You could always park your new car in your neighbor's driveway. On second thought, maybe that's not such a great idea.


----------



## vincev (Feb 28, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I have been telling my wife that as long as we lease a car it is not going into the garage when it snows only if we own it. I have really spread out in the garage and my bike stuff is everywhere thinking we would lease again. Wrong! When she went to look at cars it was better for us to buy a car. I'm screwed I'm really hoping it is an early spring hahaha



Its refreshing to see some people take care of items they😄😄😄 dont own.lol I hope you dont rent a house.lol


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 17, 2022)

I’ve been wanting to add a peg board for quite some time. First pass…


----------



## Lookn4bikes (Mar 17, 2022)

markivpedalpusher said:


> I’ve been wanting to add a peg board for quite some time. First pass…
> 
> View attachment 1590689



You must have long arms or a grabber tool.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 19, 2022)

markivpedalpusher said:


> I’ve been wanting to add a peg board for quite some time. First pass…
> 
> View attachment 1590689



That is a beautiful set up, why is your workbench empty ? No projects hahahaha love the paint display very cool


----------



## Schulze (Mar 23, 2022)

Dang! You guys got some nice setups! Here my little shop…


----------



## Schulze (Mar 23, 2022)

another shot with a few more in the frame…


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 23, 2022)

Schulze said:


> another shot with a few more in the frame…
> 
> View attachment 1594214



T shirt press....do you get creative with it? Like the VW models!!


----------



## Schulze (Mar 23, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> T shirt press....do you get creative with it?



Yeah, I’m a graphic designer. I’ve got large format sublimation printer and I’ve owned a few VWs


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 23, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> That is a beautiful set up, why is your workbench empty ? No projects hahahaha love the paint display very cool



Good eye - I had to clean everything off but the projects are making their way back lol


----------



## Rusty72 (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Rusty72 (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## ian (Mar 24, 2022)

It's a start. 😀


----------



## Gully (Mar 26, 2022)

Well, here's my work space.  We don't use our garage to park our daily vehicles.  It's another room.


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 25, 2022)

Got a bit more organized with this killer vintage Estate sale score.
Around the corner from my place ...house filled with mostly all vintage
good quality "stuff"...this wooden heavy, on rollers, unit was 275.00!!!!
uh huh....275.00   In fact...everything at the sale was a total rip off aside
from a vintage rug I bought that was buried under some old furniture.
I passed.
2 days later, typical for greedy idiots who run these sales in this area...
A ton of good 'stuff' was lined up in the driveway for the Haulers.
I stop, ask the crew what's up with all the vintage stuff... they say, "take what
ever you want, we're doing a clean out"
yep FREE.  I ended up flipping the dudes a 20.00 for that and a cool industrial
1940s office chair and some other stuff.  
Greed is king at our local estate sales which is why I hardly bother anymore
hitting them,  prices way higher than antique stores, or retail etc.  A joke.
Well an insulting joke anyway.
The vintage shelf unit helped me get slightly "more organized"...lofl  😎


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Aug 4, 2022)

Hawthornecrazy said:


> I started this project in October I’ve done about 80% of the work myself. A lot of work for an old man and a full time job also. It’s going to be my shop been a dream for a long time. It’s 30’ x 40’ going with heat and A/C. Still waiting on the garage door I ordered that month’s ago. I have the outside all finished otherwise. I’m also installing a 35KW Onan backup generator for my property. I can’t stand it when the power goes out and you just never know what the F’ is going to happen now days. I still have plenty of work to do on the inside. Going to have a bathroom in the back corner. I will keep you posted on the progress I make throughout the winter here. I can’t wait till it’s done and I can sit back and enjoy some old bikes and probably a bunch of beers. Thanks for checking it out.
> View attachment 1547315
> 
> View attachment 1547314
> ...






Adding some photos of progress I’ve made going slow but I’m getting there. Couple more weekends and I should be really close to done. Thanks again for checking it out.


----------



## stezell (Aug 6, 2022)

Hawthornecrazy said:


> View attachment 1674709
> Adding some photos of progress I’ve made going slow but I’m getting there. Couple more weekends and I should be really close to done. Thanks again for checking it out.
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good Chad!
Sean


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 7, 2022)

My mess...I mean space


----------



## Gimletbikes (Aug 14, 2022)

I find this thread so fascinating. 

I added a cubby to my workbench and relocated my son's rc cars so I could have more usable surface area. Rest assured it will fill in.


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 22, 2022)

I need another building...


----------



## eeapo (Aug 22, 2022)

How big is your bike collection room/rooms now, you do have plenty of bikes now.


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 22, 2022)

eeapo said:


> How big is your bike collection room/rooms now, you do have plenty of bikes now.



The shop is 16x30 w/ 2 lofts...collection is at about 85... (plus another 8x10 w/ 2 lofts as well)
I'm really not feeling a reason to keep 'em all, but Mama says "don't sell those!"


----------



## Misterotis (Aug 22, 2022)

View attachment 1683989
View attachment 1683990

View attachment 1683991

The secondary bench my wife stole for her gardening stuff. You choose your battles.


----------



## ian (Aug 22, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> I need another building...
> 
> View attachment 1683963
> 
> View attachment 1683964



Or send me a few of your neglected orphans 😀


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Aug 22, 2022)

Old pics but it's slightly cleaner now but its gained at least 10 more bikes.


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 23, 2022)

ian said:


> Or send me a few of your neglected orphans 😀



C'mon by,Bro...I'll hook you up!


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 23, 2022)

I don’t think I have a problem. They surround the outside of the garage.


----------



## eeapo (Aug 24, 2022)

[QUOTE="Hawthornecrazy, 
Adding some photos of progress I’ve made going slow but I’m getting there. Couple more weekends and I should be really close to done. Thanks again for checking it out. 

WOW I’m impressed, very nice shop.


----------



## ian (Aug 25, 2022)

Temporary shop space 😀


----------

